# German researcher seeks Canadian peacekeeper comment, poetry for paper



## The Bread Guy (12 Feb 2011)

Checked with Mike B before posting - the following was passed along to me by Suzanne Steele of warpoet.ca to share:


> Any former Peacekeepers out there, who’d be good enough to get in touch?
> 
> My name’s Tom; I’m from Germany, I’m working on a research-paper on Canadian Peacekeeper Poetry & I’m interested in your opinion. You do NOT have to be a poet to contribute to this project! If you’ve served on a Peacekeeping Mission and would be prepared to answer one or two questions, get in touch & help me to understand. …. or: send me your poems! I'd be happy to explain more & would appreciate your help enormously.
> 
> ...


----------

